# Alpine 7347 in a 84 GTI



## jdub63 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and looking for information on how to setup an Alpine 7347 HU in my 84 VW. Please list any recommendations you might have for the specific components I'll need to make it work. I'm not concerned with the quality of the sound, just want to get the unit installed and wired on the cheap.

From what I've learned so far, I'll need an amp that can use the type 3 DIN output (possibly the same era as the 7347) 

I'm trying to keep everything as stock looking as possible, so I'll be running small speakers in the dash and a couple of 4x6s in the rear package tray. 

Or sell the 7347 and just buy a "non-component" type arrangement, that has the built in amp to keep within the $200 budget.

thanks for your inputs,

Jdub


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sell that7347 and buy a period correct unit lol, jk. Do you have a photo of the current dash? This way it's easier to suggest which one you should look into purchasing.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Would one of the equalizers from that era make it any easier to install?


----------



## jdub63 (Nov 11, 2013)

Not my specific dash, but the same two shaft radio....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow, you can easily go with a single din from the early days. If you look on Craiglist/Ebay, you are bound to find what will slot in their for under $100.00 .


----------



## jdub63 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes I found several "pyle" radios on ebay, but I'm looking for a vintage radio that would have been installed as an upgrade in 1984.... I'm looking at either an Alpine or Blaupunkt from that era...most run around $200


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Is the dash opening on yours rectangular, or the small rectangle with 2 round holes? The sample dash makes it look like its a rectangular hole with a plate over it. If it is DIN size, I'd recommend an old school alpine pullout.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

The 7437 was the baddest shaft Alpine you could buy back in the day. Put that thing on eBay and you should have well over half your $200ish budget right there. Look in the eBay motors section for DIN Blaupunkts, there's usually a few Porsche pulls there that will match your dash style seamlessly.


----------



## jdub63 (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions....


----------

